# Watch Phone GV08S - Unintelligible User Manual



## Fannygoggin (Jan 31, 2016)

Very reasonably priced, less than $40.00. Good online recommendations, works well with iphone via Bluetooth for most basic usages. Getting detailed directions a real challenge. My main irritation: Phonability disconnects each day midafternoon, is re-connectable next morning. I haven't a clue if this is part of design or manageable. Any help appreciated.


----------

